# Martial arts non-fiction writers?



## brianlkennedy (May 7, 2008)

I was wondering if any of the folks here had written non-fiction articles or books about martial arts. I am talking about magazines like Kung Fu Taichi Magazine, Inside Kung Fu, Black Belt magazine, Classical Fighting Arts magazine or some of the magazines that focus on modern mixed martial arts like Grappling Magazine.

  My wife and I do a bit of this sort of writing and I wanted to see if there were other people writing in that area who were here on the forum.

  Take care,
  Brian


----------



## Zensati (May 7, 2008)

I am thinking of writing something about the history and evolution of martial arts.


----------



## brianlkennedy (May 7, 2008)

Which area? Chinese, Japanese, Western martial arts?


----------



## Zensati (May 7, 2008)

Western and Eastern and everything else. But I still have to do more research.


----------



## brianlkennedy (May 8, 2008)

Well...if you are going to write on all those areas, yeah, you will have plenty of research to do. You might enjoy my wife and I's book: Chinese Martial Arts Training Manuals: A Historical Survey. It was put out by North Atlantic Books a couple of years back.

take care,
Brian


----------



## Eli Cash (May 12, 2008)

I have been published on MMAWeekly.com.


----------

